# Taztex (Linatex)Rubber



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Well I have finally tried using bands instead of my beloved tubes. I managed to find a company near where I live. I phoned the controller and he sent me out a foot square sample of their rubber. The following is a write up of the rubber they supply. Quote:- Linatex (Trade name) premium rubber is a 95% natural rubber that exhibits outstanding resilience, strength and resistance to cutting, tearing and abrasion. With more than 80 year's experience in handling aggressive materials, Linatex is still ranked as the premium wear resistant rubber for abrasion service. Unlike other processes, causes minimal mechanical disturbance to the molecular structure of the finished rubber. Unquote. The standard thickness if from 1.5 mm.

I cannot compare it to other bands as I have never used anything but tubes, but she sure is fast. I cannot give you the price as what I used was a gift to try out, it is also Saturday and they are closed. Let me know if you are interested or ring 61 07 32716303 on a working day. Their factory is at Wacol in Brisbane, Queensland, Australia.

Moongalba


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

That sounds great, but someone here I think has the specifications regarding it's stretch characteristics.

Which if my vague memory servesme at all is something greater than the normal 600%, and I believe it is known to be fast.
But how it handle heavier weights, I have my doubts ?...

Hopefully someone can enlighten us all ?

Cheers Allan


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Be interesting to know Allan. I am not set up for heavy weights and do not know what band widths and length to set up for it,

so we will have to hope that someone also tries it out.

Moongalba


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I like it. And it was handling heavy (1 to 2 ounces) well , even as singles.

It is supposed to stretch to 700%. I'm afraid if you go beyond that it snaps !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Moongalba, I don't know how heavy you want your ammo to be or how fast you're wanting to shoot it, but Linatex will handle hunting ammo very effectively. You can easily propel, say, 45 calibre lead with enough velocity to kill a rabbit or squirrel with it.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm currently at around shot 500 with my linatex set, cut 7/16 straight cut , it shoots heavy ammo very smoothly.
Its pretty fast, but not super fast, I would say its similar to 107s, my issue is that its a little hard to cut properly, 
The kind I'm using is 1/8 thick I believe , and available from simple shot, I would suggest getting pre cut bands from Nathan, they make great bands, especially for gifts and giveaways.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you for the advice, but as the supplier is local to where I live I will stick with them for a while. I also found out that "Clarks Rubber" at our local shopping center is now stocking tubes from black to yellow. However I thank you for taking the trouble to answer.

Moongalba


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I've used Linatex for years. It is great for the heavy stuff, and also ( depending on how you cut it ) the lighter stuff too. It lasts real long and according to the manufacturer has an elongation % of 810-the highest of all rubbers. Good stuff but you must be careful with it. Their quality control is probably the worst of any Elastomer company I've dealt with, I've seen differences from one side of the sheet to the other of as much as .024"! Talk about an interesting cut!. If you are careful with your measuring and cutting you can really get some serious sets from a sheet. Measure carefully with a micrometer and go from there.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Flatband said:


> I've used Linatex for years. It is great for the heavy stuff, and also ( depending on how you cut it ) the lighter stuff too. It lasts real long and according to the manufacturer has an elongation % of 810-the highest of all rubbers. Good stuff but you must be careful with it. Their quality control is probably the worst of any Elastomer company I've dealt with, I've seen differences from one side of the sheet to the other of as much as .024"! Talk about an interesting cut!. If you are careful with your measuring and cutting you can really get some serious sets from a sheet. Measure carefully with a micrometer and go from there.


I have noticed this with Linatex rubber. I will continue to use the freeby rubber I received then I think shall go back to tubes. I have found a local supplier of tubes from black to yellow at very reasonable prices, but thank you for the advice.

Moongalba


----------

